# Can these kitchen cabinets be touched up?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*Doesn't look good....*

If they have poly on them, they will not accept a stain

It is unlikely that kitchen cabs were just stained, and not polyurethaned or shellacked or varnished in some way

Water damage is a difficult problem to address properly in the best situations
Trying to "touch-up" water damage is usually not possible...but ever so slight and specific water damage might possibly be "touched up"

W/o seeing your specific problem it's hard to tell, but I'd have to say the chances are pretty huge that a strip and refinish, or a paint job would be the solution


----------



## joe12pack (May 26, 2008)

*darn*

Ok I was afraid of that. So I'm a noob as far as strip and refinish. Would it be easier to do that (how?) or would I be better off buying new cabinets ($$$).


----------

